# Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)



## TheMoneyTeam (14. Juni 2017)

*Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Ich hab  vor kurzem einen Noctua NF-P12 für 2,50€ auf Ebay erworben.
Habe diesen nun als Gehäuselüfter angeschlossen, bei den Standard 1300 RPM ist dieser mir aber einen ticken zu laut.

Wie kann ich diesen runteregeln auf niedrigere Drehzahlen?

Die jeweiligen Adapter von der Original Verpackung wurden nicht mit geliefert. Der Lüfter ist außerdem ein 3-Pin Lüfter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Was für ein Mainboard? Vielleicht hat es andereAnschlüsse oder lässt sich Umschalten

 Alternativ:
- 7V Adapter:   3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V

- 5V Adapter:  InLine 3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 5V

...


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein Mainboard? Vielleicht hat es andereAnschlüsse oder lässt sich Umschalten
> 
> Alternativ:
> - 7V Adapter:   3-Pin zu 4-Pin Spannungsadapter 12V auf 7V
> ...




ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - INTEL Sockel 1150 - Hardware,


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Im BIOS sollte es eine Einstellung geben für den Chassis_FAN. Da steht wahrscheinlich Automatic Mode oder Full On.
Da kannst du es auf Manual setzen und dort einen Wert von vermutlich 1-9 auswählen, bzw. ein Temperaturlimit.
1 wäre die niedrigste Drehzahl. 9 die höchste. Probier das mal aus und schau wie sich der Lüfter dann bei Last etc. verhält.
Der Wert ist dann aber ein Fester. Der Lüfter bleibt immer bei der Drehzahl. Außer beim Temperaturlimit (falls vorhanden) sollte er schneller drehen.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



cimenTo schrieb:


> Im BIOS sollte es eine Einstellung geben für den Chassis_FAN. Da steht wahrscheinlich Automatic Mode oder Full On.
> Da kannst du es auf Manual setzen und dort einen Wert von vermutlich 1-9 auswählen, bzw. ein Temperaturlimit.
> 1 wäre die niedrigste Drehzahl. 9 die höchste. Probier das mal aus und schau wie sich der Lüfter dann bei Last etc. verhält.
> Der Wert ist dann aber ein Fester. Der Lüfter bleibt immer bei der Drehzahl. Außer beim Temperaturlimit (falls vorhanden) sollte er schneller drehen.




Bei mir ist der Noctua Lüfter als Power Fan gekennzeichnet und dieser lässt sich nicht einmal auswählen.


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Schau mal unter dem Grafikkarten Steckplatz. Da ist noch ein CHA_FAN Anschluss. Falls dieser nicht belegt ist, steck den Lüfter mal dort an. Da müsste er sich regeln lassen. 

PS: Da dein Mainboard R2.0 ist, ist der Stecker rechts am Mainboard. Also ziemlich rechts unten. 
PS: Sehe grad dass du generell nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse hast. Stimmt das?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> ASRock H81M-HDS R2.0 Intel H81 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail - INTEL Sockel 1150 - Hardware,


Das Mainboard hat zwei 4-PIN Anschluss für Lüfter:
1 x CPU-Lüfter
1 x Gehäuselüfter
siehe Handbuch ASRock > H81M-HDS




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 1: Hier anschliessen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bild 2: Anschlussbelegung


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Er hat jedoch das R2.0 falls seine Angabe richtig ist. Dieses Board hat insgesamt nur 2 Lüfter Anschlüsse. 

PS: Wiederum sagt er, der Lüfter wird als Power_Fan erkannt. Somit müsste er dann die erste Version des Mainboards haben.
Irgendwas stimmt bei den Angaben nicht.


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



cimenTo schrieb:


> Schau mal unter dem Grafikkarten Steckplatz. Da ist noch ein CHA_FAN Anschluss. Falls dieser nicht belegt ist, steck den Lüfter mal dort an. Da müsste er sich regeln lassen.
> 
> PS: Da dein Mainboard R2.0 ist, ist der Stecker rechts am Mainboard. Also ziemlich rechts unten.
> PS: Sehe grad dass du generell nur 2 Lüfteranschlüsse hast. Stimmt das?




Das Mainboard hat 2x 4-Pin und eine 3 Pin Anschlüsse. Einer davon ist für den CPU Lüfter, der andere wird von meinem Lepa Gehäuselüfter benutzt. Dieser läufte leise bei 900 RPM (3-Pin Lüfter)

Der Noctua ist an dem 3 Pin Anschluss.

Ich dachte aber 3-Pin lässt sich nicht regeln, auch wenn der an einen 4-Pin Anschluss angeschlossen ist, oder?
Der


----------



## TheMoneyTeam (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Mainboard hat zwei 4-PIN Anschluss für Lüfter:
> 1 x CPU-Lüfter
> 1 x Gehäuselüfter
> siehe Handbuch ASRock > H81M-HDS
> ...



Ich dachte aber 3-Pin lässt sich nicht regeln, auch wenn der an einen 4-Pin Anschluss angeschlossen ist, oder?

Also der 3-Pin Anschluss ist am Ramsockel
Der eine 4-Pin unter der Grafikkarte 
Der andere 4-Pin an der CPU bzw LAN,USB Slots.


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Der CHA_Fan lässt sich meistens trotzdem regeln. Steck mal um und probier es mal.
Den Lepa Lüfter kannst du bei Power_Fan anschließen, wenn dieser sowieso leise ist bei 900U/Min.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Ich dachte aber 3-Pin lässt sich nicht regeln, auch wenn der an einen 4-Pin Anschluss angeschlossen ist, oder?.


Ich bin so blöööd:   


TheMoneyTeam schrieb:


> Der Lüfter ist außerdem ein 3-Pin Lüfter.


Hatte ich schon wieder vergessen

Probier es trotzdem am 4-PIN Anschluss zusammen mit dem Programm * ASRock FAN-Tastic Tuning*
Kann, wohnbemerkt kann, funktionieren, wenn das Board die Betriebsart umstellen kann.
Findest Du hier unter Utilities ASRock > H81M-HDS



cimenTo schrieb:


> Der CHA_Fan lässt sich meistens trotzdem regeln.


Nein, der 3-PIN Anmschluss  hat fest 12V, leider


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Ich selber habe jeden 3 Pin Lüfter per Mainboard-BIOS geregelt.
Ob 3, oder 4Pin. Habe selber 4x 3Pin Lüfter und alle sind durch das Board geregelt. 3 Lüfter sind sogar an einem Lüfter Steckplatz mit einem 3er Verteiler angeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*



cimenTo schrieb:


> Ich selber habe jeden 3 Pin Lüfter per Mainboard-BIOS geregelt..


Und welches Board hast Du? Ein H81M-HDS?


----------



## cimenTo (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Lüfter runterdrosseln (leiser machen)*

Gemacht auf einem ASRock P67 Pro3, Z68 Pro3, Z77 Extreme4 und nun auf einem B350 Tomahawk Arctic. Ging immer. SYS_FAN und Power_FAN bei ASRock waren die Ausnahme und beim Z77 CHA_FAN1.
Bei allen anderen Anschlüssen ging es immer. Würde ja nerven für jeden Lüfter Adapter zu kaufen. 
Er soll es ja eben testen. Wenn's klappt, dann ist ja alles top. Falls nicht, muss eine andere Lösung her.


----------

